# Christmas Eve



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello All,

My kids are coming to visit for the Christmas holidays and I would like to take them out for Christmas Eve. Can anyone recommend what to do or where to go in the Merida or Progreso area, as we are new to the area as well

Thanks,


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

local churches to see the live nativity scenes and then go home and celebrate at home and exchange presents at midnight , that is how Christmas in Latin Countries is celebrated. It is a family affair .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

VIPS restaurants are open on Christmas Eve and Christmas day. It will be hard to find things to do as noted in the above post.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

but New year will be full of celebrations and parties


----------

